# Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280



## jupph (10. Januar 2009)

*Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*

Jeder der eine GTX 260/280 sein eigen nennt, wird mit Sicherheit auch 
schon einmal dieses fönartige Geräusch bei längerer Belastung aufgefallen sein.
Also kam mir die Idee das Lüftergehäuse teilweise zu entfernen und einen 
zusätzlichen 120mm Lüfter auf den eigentlichen Kühlkörper zu setzen um 
die Temperatur/Lautstärke zu senken.
(Natürlich sollte man hier kein optisch ansprechendes Resultat erwarten.)

Noch dazu, wenn die Karte schon mal in ihre Bestandteile zerlegt wird, bot 
sich an die Wärmeleitpads durch qualitativ bessere Wärmeleitpaste zu 
ersetzen.


Hier nun mein Bericht:

Dies ist das Opfer meines Versuchs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine GTX 280 von Gainward/Leadtek.


Als erstes gilt es die 10 Schrauben auf der Rückseite der Karte zu 
entfernen. Hierzu wird ein wirklich kleiner Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher 
benötigt (es kommen noch viel kleinere Schrauben).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir bewährte sich die Kombination aus Zange und Dreher. So das die 
Zange den Schraubendreher dreht und die andere Hand Druck ausübt damit 
der Dreher überhaupt in der kleinen Fassung der Schraube greift.

Sobald man die 10 Schrauben entfernt hat, wird es knifflig. Nvidia’s 
Referenzdesign setzt auf ein Klammersystem um die rückseitige Platte an 
den Rest des Kühlers zu “klicken”.
Leider ist es beim Auseinanderbau fast unmöglich diese Klammern ganz zu 
lassen. Ich hab die Rückplatte langsam und vorsichtig mit einem 
Schraubendreher ausgehebelt.
Dabei beförderte ich ungefähr die Hälfte der Klammern ins Jenseits.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Hier seht ihr eine der heimtückischen Klammern._


Nachdem die Rückplatte ab ist, trennen uns nur noch diese vier Schrauben davor die nackte Karte zu sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_2 auf der Rückseite_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_2 an der Slotblende_


Nun kommt der Moment bei dem wirkliche Geduld gefragt ist. Der Kühler 
wird jetzt nur noch von den Wärmeleitpads der Vrams und der 
Wärmeleitpaste auf dem Chip gehalten.
Am besten ist, den Kühler immer wieder ein wenig hin und her zu drehen 
(soweit das geht) und  langsam(!) immer mehr daran zu ziehen. Auf keinen
Fall solltet ihr hier mit Gewalt rangehen. Bei grober Behandlung des Ganzen
könnte man das PCB irreparabel beschädigen.

Bei mir löste sich der Kühler mit einem wohligem “schlürp” Geräusch und gab
die Sicht auf die Karte frei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier seht ihr auch gleich den nächsten Schritt. Erst die 
Wärmeleitpads/paste von der GPU, dem Nvio-Chip, den Spannungswandlern 
und den Vrams entfernen(die auf der Rückseite nicht vergessen!). Dann 
gründlich mit Isopropanol reinigen.

Während wir den Isopropanol Zeit zum vollständigen verdunsten geben,
wird der Kühlkörper von seinem Gehäuse getrennt.
Dazu müsst ihr diese 6 Minischrauben entfernen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danach könnt ihr das Gehäuse einfach abziehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(sorry für die Bildqualität)_


Damit der Radiallüfter auch weiterhin den Kühler mit Luft versorgt und nicht 
nur in alle Richtungen bläst, habe ich mich entscheiden das vordere Teil 
des Kühlergehäuses wiederzuverwenden.
Dazu habe ich mich mit einer kleinen Sege ans Werk gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den vorderen Teil nun wieder am Kühler festschrauben. 

Anschließend werden alle Bauteile wieder mit (besserer) Wärmeleitpaste versehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wieder zusammengebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun habe einen Thermaltake 12cm Fan am Kühler befestigt. Er ist von 700 - 3500 Undrehungen regelbar. Dieser wurde absaugende angebracht. Somit zieht der Radiallüfter die Frischluft an und der 12cm Fan sie wieder ab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier noch im Sharkoon Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Wie ihr seht wird die Heißluft von der Graka gleich vom Lüfter unten links abgesaugt._



Doch nun die interessante Frage:

*Was bringts?*
Hier macht sich nun leider Ernüchterung breit. Egal wie hoch ich den Lüfter einstelle, ob er nun mit flüsternden 700 oder düsenjetmäßigen 3500 Umdrehungen rotiert, bleiben die Temperaturen immer nur circa 5-7̊C unter der des Referenzkühlers. Dementsprechend leiser ist auch der Radiallüfter.
Allerdings sind die Luftverwirbelungen im Kühlkörper auch deutlich hörbar sobald der Radiallüfter höhere Drehzahlen erreicht.


*Fazit:*
Das Föngeräusch des Radiallüfters habe ich praktisch durch ein Anderes (Verwirbelungsgeräusch) ersetzt. 
Was nicht ganz so nervig aber trotzdem hörbar ist.
Dazu kommt ein leichte Temperaturreduktions von 5-7̊C.

Da mich das nicht sehr zufriedenstellen konnte ist schon der HR-03 GTX Kühler zu mir unterwegs.
Dazu kommt dann auch ein Lesertest.


----------



## Zoon (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*



jupph schrieb:


> *Was bringts?*
> Hier macht sich nun leider Ernüchterung breit. Egal wie hoch ich den Lüfter einstelle, ob er nun mit flüsternden 700 oder düsenjetmäßigen 3500 Umdrehungen rotiert, bleiben die Temperaturen immer nur circa 5-7̊C unter der des Referenzkühlers.



Liegt wohl daran der 120er Lüfter saugt zwar die warme Luft von der Graka weg - aber nur in den unteren Teil des Gehäuses wo sich sich staut und deswegen diese Konstruktion eher kontraproduktiv ist.

Oder hättes noch nen Luftkanal basteln müssen so dass der 120er die Luft halt von der Graka wegsaugt aber gleich durch die Slotblende rausbefördert.


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*



Zoon schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran der 120er Lüfter saugt zwar die warme Luft von der Graka weg - aber nur in den unteren Teil des Gehäuses wo sich sich staut und deswegen diese Konstruktion eher kontraproduktiv ist.
> 
> Oder hättes noch nen Luftkanal basteln müssen so dass der 120er die Luft halt von der Graka wegsaugt aber gleich durch die Slotblende rausbefördert.



Die weggeblasene Luft wird vom hinteren Luefter teilweise wieder angesaugt. Ein Luftkanal sollte die Loesung bringen oder eben einen anderen Kuehler.


----------



## Shibi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*

Hast du es schonmal ohne den Radialläfter versucht und den 120mm Lüfter blasend installiert? Das dürfte evtl. besser klappen.

Trotzdem gute Idee. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Damager (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*

Ich habe mal ne Frage..
Kann man die Abdeckung des Lüfter einfach demontieren ohne das die Garantie flüten geht??
Aber wirklich nur die Abdeckung.


----------



## Shibi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*

Wenn du sie im Garantiefall wieder so anbringst, dass es die Hersteller nicht merken kannst du es machen. Wie wollen sie es denn nachweisen? 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## k4nt0n (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*



Shibi schrieb:


> Wenn du sie im Garantiefall wieder so anbringst, dass es die Hersteller nicht merken kannst du es machen. Wie wollen sie es denn nachweisen?




Evtl. sieht man die abgebrochenen Halteklammern ja


----------



## jupph (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*



k4nt0n schrieb:


> Evtl. sieht man die abgebrochenen Halteklammern ja



Die sieht man garantiert. Es ist, wie gesagt, so gut wie unmöglich alle ganz zu lassen. Außerdem musst du den ganzen Kühler entfernen um an die Schrauben für die Abdeckung zu kommen. Da hinterlässt man einfach mal Spuren die zu sehen sind.

Ich wollte das ganze auch noch mit blasenden Lüfter testen. Obwohl ich kaum glaube das es Besserung bringt,
da das Gehäuse wirklich gut durchlüftet ist.(der Seitenlüfter bringt einiges)
Allerdings ist jetzt der HR-03 GTX drauf(er kam einfach zu schnell . Wie gesagt. Genauer Test davon ist schon in
Vorbereitung.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*



Shibi schrieb:


> Wenn du sie im Garantiefall wieder so anbringst, dass es die Hersteller nicht merken kannst du es machen. Wie wollen sie es denn nachweisen?
> 
> mfg, Shibi




Darum sind die Klammern so das diese zerbrechen wenn man das Gehäuse öffnet.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*

Ganz schön komplex der Kühler einer nVidia Karte. Bei ATI ist der Kühler viel einfacher gebaut, was dann auch solche Experimente einfacher macht.


----------



## Shibi (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*

Muss man halt vorsichtig sein, das geht schon, wenn man viel Geduld hat. Wenn mir jemand eine GTX 280 schenkt zeige ichs euch. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*



Shibi schrieb:


> Muss man halt vorsichtig sein, das geht schon, wenn man viel Geduld hat. Wenn mir jemand eine GTX 280 schenkt zeige ichs euch.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


 Wenn ich irgendwann eine GeForce durch irgendwelch Experimente töte, dann schenke ich sie dir, nur eine GTX280 wirds nicht mehr.


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*

@ jupph

Danke für das HowTo.

Ich habe es an meiner GTX 285 durchgeführt. Allerdings habe ich die Plastikabdeckung nicht zersägt und der Radiallüfter bleibts abgeklemmt.
Da nach Aufbringen von Arctic Silver 5 der Kühler fast null Auflagefläche auf der GPU hatte, habe ich auf dem Kupferboden selbst noch eine Schicht aufgebracht. Ich denke, dass das etwas geholfen hat.

Als 120mm Lüfter kommt ein Scythe S-Flex mit max. 1600 upm zum Einsatz.
Er ist blasend montiert. Nach 8 Durchläufen vom Crysis GPU Benchmark erhitzte sich die GPU um nicht mehr als 80°C. Der Geräuschpegel blieb derweilen unterhalb des Standardlüfters.

Der Umbau hat somit durchaus größere Wirkungen gezeigt, als angenommen. Es stellt jedoch keinen Ersatz für einen wirklichen alternativen Kühler dar. Doch da die für die GTX 285 bisher nicht verfügbar sind, ist die nun gewählte Methode eine gute Übergangslösung.

Sieht bei mir nun so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jupph (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*

Hey Silentkilla,

sieht wirklich nett aus
Erfreulich ist das es doch noch jemanden was gebracht hat. Das der Geräuschpegel ein völlig andere ist wunderbar.
Bei mir hatte es halt nicht viel gebracht, weil der Radiallüfter mitlief und so die Luftverwirbelungen deutlich zu hören waren.
Habe beim späteren Umbau auf den HR-03GTX auch festgestellt, dass einige Vrams und auch die GPU nicht immer
Kontakt mit dem Kühler hatten. Nvidia setzt da wirklich mehr auf Paste als auf Anpressdruck.
Thermalright will den HR-03GTX ja auch bald für die 55nm Version rausbringen.
Vielleicht wäre der dann auch was für dich.
Mein Test findest du hier:
[Lesertest] HR-03 GTX


----------



## klefreak (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*

@ silentkilla:


wo hat der graka kühler zuwenig anpressdruck ?

eventuell musst du einfach den kühlerboden mittels einer dünnen kupferplatte beim chip aufdoppeln?? ich denke das ist besser als die lücke mittels WLP zu füllen??

mfg Klemens


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*



jupph schrieb:


> Hey Silentkilla,
> 
> sieht wirklich nett aus
> 
> ...



Dank dir. 
Ist auch ein schöner Lesertest vom TR Kühler. 

Ein Thermalright Kühler für die GPU kommt mir net mehr in den Rechner. Hatte den HR-03 Plus für meine 8800 GTX. Der Kühler ist schick und kühlt auch super. Allerdings hat er seine volle Kühlleistung erst dann entfalten, als ich ihn geschliffen hatte. Der war so dermaßen konkav, dass er nur am äußeren Rand Kontakt zur GPU hatte. Außerdem nimmt er viel zu viel Platz weg. Alle PCI(e) Slots unterhalb der Graka sind bei mir nicht mehr nutzbar gewesen. Auch der Preis war ziemlich hoch.

Ich warte bis März, wenn Arctic Cooling den Accelero Xtreme GTX280 rausbringt. Der soll dann auch für die GTX 285 geeignet sein.



klefreak schrieb:


> wo hat der graka kühler zuwenig anpressdruck ?
> 
> eventuell musst du einfach den kühlerboden mittels einer dünnen kupferplatte beim chip aufdoppeln?? ich denke das ist besser als die lücke mittels WLP zu füllen??
> 
> mfg Klemens



Entweder ist/sind Kühlerboden und/oder GPU Heatspreader konkav, oder es fehlt an Anpressdruck, direkt bei der GPU. Eine Kupferplatte wird wahrscheinlich schon zu dick sein, außerdem hat man dann 2 Übergänge mit WLP. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal Unterlegscheiben drunterpacken und den Kühler richtig festschrauben. Vllt hilfts ja. Bei meiner CPU bringts zumindest was.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280*

Hat den Mod schon mal wer mit nem Fanduct kombiniert?


----------

